
Ask HN: Idea feedback on personal analytics - metroan
The idea is to build an app to vent your thoughts. In today&#x27;s world, everyone is in a constant fight with the monkey mind inside of us. We live life on an autopilot mode, struggling with our thoughts, and marred our intelligence.<p>I think the solution would be a cognitive platform that you can talk to daily by telling it whatever emotion that builds up, and the platform would ask questions based on your inputs.<p>The platform would provide you with detailed personal analytics on a day to day basis and would help you to understand your emotional state and map it to events that happened.<p>This solution is not a Therapist app but useful as a self-discovery tool.<p>What is your view on such a service?
======
rseanlindsay
It's natural -- in human terms -- to have feelings you want to share, and to
be initially attracted to a service that facilitates that.

But there are existing "venting" solutions like Blind and more constructive
(yet still anon) solutions for engagement surveys (TinyPulse, CultureAmp,
etc)...

Further, there are tons of apps for daily journaling/sentiment capture...

So my "view" is...why yet another solution? what is unique in the approach?
what problem is this actually helping me solve?

~~~
metroan
Thanks for your insights. I think the idea is more of a marriage between
thoughts and Google analytics. To understand how the thoughts pattern impacts
different areas of one's life.

------
nfoz
Any recommendations for mind-mapping (or really, just graph-drawing-and-
rearranging) software? I'd be interested in that as a tool for organizing and
reevaluating thoughts and sorting out patterns, whether it's regarding self-
analysis or some other puzzle that could use untangling and exploratory
visualization.

~~~
metroan
FreeMind is a free tool that serves this purpose.

------
verttii
I'm actually already building a service like this. It's only for myself and
for my friend but the idea is to ask chains of questions daily.

With enough time passing you can start making statistical analysis of your own
data for insights about your life.

~~~
metroan
That's great. Share it when you are ready.

~~~
verttii
Actually it only supports having a handful of users now and the database is
not encrypted. I don't think I'll ever publish it because it's certainly not a
product comprehensive enough for a public release.

------
bwb
I would worry people are not that deep, and if they are they have a diary :).
I am rather negative on people's ability to pull deep, but if you can help
them do that it is huge, and a hard issue.

